# RB26DETT twin-turbo upgrade!



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

Just looking for some ideas for a turbo upgrade,I am wanting to stay with a Twin-turbo set-up, I have heard that the R34 GTR N1 turbos are a affordable upgrade,w/ good potential!

I am prepared to upgrade the head gasket at the most,head studs too!

Also was thinking some T28's!
My main goal is to have as minimal turbo lag as possible.I want instant spool,but still top end pull to redline!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try the HKS upgrade....what is it....HKS GT2835s or something? HKS has some nice upgrade kits.............

the GTR already has T28s  but they're kinda small. (I'm sure you already know)


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

quote:the GTR already has T28s

Stock GTR turbo's are not T28's they are sort of in between a T25/T28. BB and ceramic.. 



http://cars.ign.com/articles/394/394426p1.html



http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?threadid=36095


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

single turbo conversion.. T-66


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I was running a GTR T28....it's a small unit, but it is a T28.....

anyways, HKS makes nice setups.


----------

